# Arc marks on positive terminal



## MurderDoll (3/12/14)

Anyone know how to get rid of these? 

Long story short I have gotten some on my positive terminals.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (3/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of these?
> 
> Long story short I have gotten some on my positive terminals.
> 
> View attachment 16604



+1 I would also like to know!


----------



## Genosmate (3/12/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Anyone know how to get rid of these?
> 
> Long story short I have gotten some on my positive terminals.
> 
> View attachment 16604


I had these marks on some button top efests.I used one of those flexible files that people use for their nails,I don't know what you call it but it looks like a lollipop stick with fine sandpaper on both sides.It got rid of the marks but I noticed the arcing marks recurring more often.Mate of mine who is an electrical engineer told me that I shouldn't have taken the coating off.He then carefully put a small drop of solder on the button and the contact improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/12/14)

best grab your self a "buffing Pad " that is used by ladies to sort out thier nails , the emory stick is actually grit 800 sand paper and will take more off the metal than you need to , the foam buffing pad is a lot softer . Then i would also advise a drop of solder to aid contacts in the future .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (3/12/14)

This has happened on my 4nine mod where the button touches the sides. there was arking and has burned the side of the inside of the ow the button only fires at a certain angle. 

I plan to buff out the inside by using a drill attachment or something. But this will effect conductivity, Not sure on any other way.


----------

